# Rapid Rooters Question



## bigjb (Sep 16, 2015)

I am trying Rapid Rooters for the first time (Used rockwool in the past) and my cutting's stems keep getting soft and slimy and wilting. Am I keeping the cube too wet? I am wringing them out to where they feel pretty dry, but they keep sogging out. Never had this problem with rockwool. :afroweed:


----------



## pcduck (Sep 16, 2015)

To wet, getting stem rot. 
Reduce your watering.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 16, 2015)

This is funny, but I have that problem with rockwool, which is why I use rapid rooters.  I am not sure what this means though:  "I am wringing them out to where they feel pretty dry, but they keep sogging out.".  What does sogging out mean?


----------



## bigjb (Sep 16, 2015)

The stems get soft and mushy. I must not have wrung them out enough. With rockwool, I wait three days after placing the cutting in before I add any water. Think Rapid Rooters will be similar?


----------



## sopappy (Sep 16, 2015)

bigjb said:


> I am trying Rapid Rooters for the first time (Used rockwool in the past) and my cutting's stems keep getting soft and slimy and wilting. Am I keeping the cube too wet? I am wringing them out to where they feel pretty dry, but they keep sogging out. Never had this problem with rockwool. :afroweed:




What duck said. Way too wet if you have to wring them out. They are already pretty damp, maybe let them float in to a tub of water for a few seconds to be sure they are saturated. Water with a syringe.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 17, 2015)

I always wet mine down completely and then wring them out.  Honestly, if they are not dripping, I would not think that they are too wet.

Maybe this is damping off which is caused by pathogens?


----------



## sopappy (Sep 17, 2015)

I thought there was some magic pixie dust for roots in those plugs, they are damp in the bag. I just add water to them by drops to the top. If you soak them and wring them out, I figure you're rinsing them out.


----------



## RubyRed (Sep 17, 2015)

:rofl:

soft stem clips


----------

